# LGB wheels squeak



## tomas21 (Jan 16, 2008)

I recently pulled out our LGB Trainset today and noticed that one of my cars is producing a squeak sound from the wheels. The wheels are plastic with metal on the outside axle that go into the plastic housing. Do you have any tips or a product to help reduce this sound?

The other six cars with similar axles have no problems.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to your local hobby shop and get a bottle of plastic compatible oil. Bachmann and LaBelles make a suitable oil. There are some oils that will attack plastic.

A drop on the journal at the end of each axle should stop the squeak. 


Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

While it may be a little difficult to locate these days I have always found LGB 50019 Maintenance Oil to be the very best. It is the only oil I would ever use on any of my LGB trains. Other oils may work as well but I am not willing to risk it. The long needle tip makes it easy to put just a drop where you need it (too much oil is as bad as too little oil.

I often use LGB oil and grease on non-LGB trains but my personal preference is to never use anything but LGB oil and grease on my LGB trains. I have never had to replace anything that wore out or was damaged by using LGB lubricants.

Regards,

Jerry


----------

